# Spectacular Crash Video. Car Flies Over Capello's R10 in Monza Last Weekend.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's a multi-view shot of the spectacular crash last weekend where Le Mans Series driver Stephane Ortelli lost control of his racecar and flew spectacularly over and narrowly missd Dindo Capello's Audi Sport R10. Fortunately Ortelli, who also has driven for Audi as recently as 2005 in the Team Oreca R8, walked away from the accident.
* Watch Video *
* Audi Sport Race Recap *


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Spectacular Crash Video. Car Flies Over Capello's R10 in Monza Last Weekend. ([email protected])*

G it was McNish that got the "fly over"


----------



## nicokpe (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Spectacular Crash Video. Car Flies Over Capello's R10 in Monza Last Weekend. ([email protected])*

Wow, good video to know...


----------

